# Kansas City Crew Herf at Outlaw with Rocky Patel



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, the Kansas City crew came out in full force today to greet Rocky Patel at Outlaw Cigars. Awesome time with awesome food.

Left to right in the group picture: Bill (ER Doc), Ryan (Eyedoc), Ted (WarHorse), John (JonDot), Travis (BeerAdvocate), Aaron (Chip19), Mark (Mark in KC), and Justin (TravelingJ).

Just wait till next month when Don Pepin Garcia comes...

:biggrin:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

NIce pics. Looks like it was a very good time. Gotta love Rocky Patel


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Now that's nice to see. I bunch of CL members and new recruits havin a great time with a manufacturer. Rocky is great to hang out with, fo sho...

Nice pic's...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great time! Love to see pictures of events! Also good to put some faces to some names! Pepin will be here next month too but I may miss it


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a fun time!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

looks like fun for all .....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad to see you all had a great time


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I can see you guys had a great time!! And I love to see pics from brother of this board!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

What a great turnout.


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like it was a great event.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a blast guys!!! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## JHawk-cl (May 11, 2007)

It looks like you guys had a great time! I was there for a few minutes this morning, but only had time to grab a few sticks and head back out. Hopefully I can meet some of you guys here in the near future.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice to put a face to the names.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Good times for sure,great company.Looks like that was the place to be..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a great time


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Man, it looks like you guys had a great time


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very cool...great CL showing!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Man, it was an awesome time there. They had a 180lb pig-Mark (pictured above) managed to score the last of it. There were 10 kegs of beer-drained. I actually ran into Rocky next door at the grocery store! He had 2 6 packs in his hands. This place is also known for its calendar girls. Sadly, she didn't show today, but we did manage to keep the Hooters girls at our table for most of the day! 

There were a ton of giveways (hats, shirts, 3packs) but I don't think anybody from our crew managed to score any of those ) = 

Outlaw should have pictures up soon, and there are a few more of all of us on there (namely the one where all of us were captivated by last months party video-the calendar girl auditions)


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Fabulous get together-Can you imagine a national CL herf--Wowser!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics. seems like it was herf day on CL. Rocky is a really nice man


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

That's big time right there, awesome pics


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Next time we do this...we need to go for a webcast somehow. I have a cell card on my laptop, so I can connect nearly anywhere. We should get it setup so we can herf, via internet, with the other guys from CL that are interested in 'joining' us. Something to ponder...


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

that looks tight!!! great pictures!! looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Fabulous get together-Can you imagine a national CL herf--Wowser!!!!!!!!


that would be awesome.

Also.. nice pics. Looks like a real good time.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

TravelingJ said:


> Next time we do this...we need to go for a webcast somehow. I have a cell card on my laptop, so I can connect nearly anywhere. We should get it setup so we can herf, via internet, with the other guys from CL that are interested in 'joining' us. Something to ponder...


That sounds like a good idea. I'm game. We'll try it out on next month's get together.....wherever it is.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats good stuff right there! I need to make up and check out the famous outlaw!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

What a motley crew :lol: great pic


----------

